# frustrated and confused



## face801 (Jul 22, 2013)

I need some advice here. I've been married to my wife for a year but been together for about 9 years. My problem is this my wife pretty much only has sex with me when she is drunk, and when we do she really funny about being touched so foreplay is rare and sex is awkward. On the odd occasion when she is into it it is amazing some how I'm supposed to know when she is in the mood without initiating it through touch??? A few months ago she told me she is confused about her sexuality and she maybe bi curious or bi sexual she wasn't sure. I'm properly confused and don't know if I'm coming or going. Help!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I bet you are very confused.

You need to find out if your wife is sexually attracted to you. Does she not like being touched, or not like your touch? is there something about your touch that turns her off? Is there a kind of touch she does enjoy and respond to? Does she masturbate, if so how often and when she does masturbate, what does she fantasize about? What makes her think she is Bi?

She may not enjoy your touch, maybe you're too rough, not rough enough. She may love you to pieces but sexually you're not doing it for her and she fantasizes about other women. Maybe she is actually a lesbian and only just now realizing she can't pull off the heterosexual role anymore and is trying to find a way to broach the subject.

You don't have any of the important pieces to this puzzle and were I in your shoes I'm not sure I would be able to believe any of the denials and promises of love and affection likely to come from her as you try to get more insight.

The bottom line is this: Your wife doesn't encourage your touch, but admits to wanting the touch of a woman. Since actions speak louder than words, it sounds like your wife is a lesbian.

Sorry dude. This is why people need to understand who they are before they get married.


----------

